# Deerfield / Sunderland Police?



## nateb (Jan 7, 2008)

New to MASSCOPS -- just wanted to hear from anyone with the Deerfield or Sunderland police (if there is anyone from there on hear). Or from anyone who has dealt with them a bit. How hard is it to get into one of those departments? Any openings, how's the pay? How's the towns? How's the relationship with the cheifs/higher up's? Thanks!


----------



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

Based on your writing ability it will probably be very difficult to get hired. We need cops who can write an intelligent report, not cops who don't know the difference between hear and here . Not to mention "_how's the towns"_...must be that new english.


----------



## nateb (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for your post Bulldogtb, it was very helpful and relevant to the topic! I agree with you very much, it is important for an officer to be able to write, speak, and carry him/herself well. However there is a difference between typing a quick stupid online forum thread and writing a report while on the job. I feel that it is also important to be able to not be a jerk, did you pass that one?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

nateb said:


> Thanks for your post Bulldogtb, it was very helpful and relevant to the topic! I agree with you very much, it is important for an officer to be able to write, speak, and carry him/herself well. However there is a difference between typing a quick stupid online forum thread and writing a report while on the job. I feel that it is also important to be able to not be a jerk, did you pass that one?


:L: Oh SNAP...You'll be alright...


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

nateb said:


> However there is a difference between typing a quick stupid online forum thread and writing a report while on the job. quote]
> 
> Quick, stupid, online forum thread question will receive an honest, accurate answer. POUND SAND!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

nateb said:


> New to MASSCOPS -- just wanted to hear from anyone with the Deerfield or Sunderland police (if there is anyone from there on hear). Or from anyone who has dealt with them a bit. How hard is it to get into one of those departments? Any openings, how's the pay? How's the towns? How's the relationship with the cheifs/higher up's? Thanks!


Thank God for Wikipedia.

Do they even have cable that goes that far?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

nateB, both are good places to work and there is plenty to do for the small towns they are. Sunderland has a union, but Deerfield pays more, go figure. But you can't go wrong with either one. Its not all that easy to get hired in either P.D and openings don't come to often. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nateb (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you MACop, your comment are very useful. Thank you. Are you from either of those departments? What's your tie with them? Any other advice about the hiring process would be very helpful! Thanks again!


----------

